# Whelen Edge Problem



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Wiring my whelen edge 9000 didnt know where to put the "Violet" wire. http://elightbars.org/f13/whelen-edge-9000-a-18583/ 
The link shows it as a "Ground (High Power ) Strobe". So i put it in with all the ground wires and now none of the strobes are working .. And ideas of why this would be?


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

Im pretty sure purple is hi/lo so its going to disable the storbes, take the wire away from the ground see if it works after


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

On my lite bar you put momentary power to the purple/violet and it will dim the lights, they won't go back to high until you shut off and repower them. 
Whelen is a very good company and will email you the schematic for your light bar if you call them and give them the serial number of the bar.
I have mine hooked up with all functions working properly thanks to Whelen.
Good luck,
dave


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The purple wire is for the hi and low intensity of the strobes. It dims them for day and night time use. Its really not needed, and not a lot of guys use that wire. But if you want to use it, install a momentary switch. Put the purple wire on one prong for the switch and put a positive fed wire to the other prong.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

I disconnected the purple wire.. and that didnt do anything at all. So im thinking there is a blown fuse in the lightbar itself that i have to replace


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

check in behind the center cover where the boards are and check the fuses. Did the bar work when you got it or is the first time you are trying to power it up?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

That should be the low power wire. If you want the bar as bright as possible leave it disconnected.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

All the lights did work before i put it on. But i did have to change a fuse to make it work.. now i can see that the fancy fuse that i swapped it out with is lighting up indicating that it is blown.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds like you have something that is supposed to be 12 + is hooked to a ground and you have the switching wire (one of the small 18 gauge wires) is hooked to the positive.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Got it all fixed with a couple new fuses. The two main fuses in the light bar were only 15 amp so i swapped them out with some 30 amp fuses and now everything works.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

900 series ?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

VOGLERny;1552989 said:


> Got it all fixed with a couple new fuses. The two main fuses in the light bar were only 15 amp so i swapped them out with some 30 amp fuses and now everything works.


I'd rethink those 30-amp fuses if I were you. They're 15-amp from Whelen for a reason.

A couple of years ago when I was still towing, we had an Edge on a wrecker that blew the fuse on the power supply. One of the so-called mechanics replaced it and it blew again a few days later so he decided to put in a 30-amp like you did. I was driving it one day with the lights on and the cab filled with smoke because the wiring into the cab started to overheat and burn. Just a few more minutes and there probably would have been a fire.

As it turned out, the power supply had a bad capacitor and was drawing excessive current, but it wasn't enough to blow the 30-amp fuse and the wiring couldn't handle it. That's also when we discovered that the fuse to the power switch was also 30-amps.

Sounds to me like you created a direct short with that violet wire which caused the fuses to blow so 15's should still work.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

MarkEagleUSA;1553461 said:


> I'd rethink those 30-amp fuses if I were you. They're 15-amp from Whelen for a reason.
> 
> A couple of years ago when I was still towing, we had an Edge on a wrecker that blew the fuse on the power supply. One of the so-called mechanics replaced it and it blew again a few days later so he decided to put in a 30-amp like you did. I was driving it one day with the lights on and the cab filled with smoke because the wiring into the cab started to overheat and burn. Just a few more minutes and there probably would have been a fire.
> 
> As it turned out, the power supply had a bad capacitor and was drawing excessive current, but it wasn't enough to blow the 30-amp fuse and the wiring couldn't handle it. That's also when we discovered that the fuse to the power switch was also 30-amps.


I agree 100% something isn't right. I would get those 30s out before it starts a fire. undo all the wiring and start over from the beginning.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Damn. You guys are trying to get me to do alot of work!.. "Dont worry sir im a volunteer Fireman. Theres an extinquisher in the back". (Sarcastic)


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

VOGLERny;1553715 said:


> Damn. You guys are trying to get me to do alot of work!


Anything worth doing is worth doing right.


----------

